# VAT on Australian Resorts MFs



## Lizyyz (Mar 11, 2008)

I have not seen this (10% VAT) mentioned at all by Australian resorts owners and the agent I purchased from did not include this in MFs calculations.  It brings up the MF/points ratio quite a bit (I'm paying over .01 a point) which brings me to my question:  Am I the only one paying it? Maybe non-Australian owners are exempted from paying? I e-mailed the resort once but didn't get an answer.

Thank you.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 12, 2008)

GST as it is called in Australia is payable on maintenance fees for Aussie timeshare resorts. The fact that an owner may live overseas does not exempt you paying GST. GST (Goods and Service Tax) is payable on most goods and services utilised in Australia at a rate of 10%. In NZ it is 12.5%
Aust has exemptions on some items but Timeshare maintenance fees isnt one of them


----------



## chubby (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi 
As  Beanb41 has said it all we pay GST as it is called out here on most things except food things mfees we pay on


----------



## Lizyyz (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  As mentioned, I have not seen VAT mentioned by any other buyers of Aussie points so I wasn't aware of VAT.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 19, 2008)

No one mentions VAT because it's the GST, a 10% Goods and Services tax. They brought it in, in 2000.


----------

